# Where can I find how to fold t-shirts so they look a Rose vase



## laverne (Oct 28, 2007)

Years ago I went to a trade show and I recieved a T-shirt that was folded into a vase with roses, Ive been searching the internet with no luck, If anyone knows were I can find any info on how to do this. Thanks in advance 
://www.casu1.com


----------

